# Basement houses



## dodo (21 Mar 2007)

Why dont the Irish as a people build houses with a basement, been in a few houses abroad with such basement's, really a great idea,


----------



## Irish Fire (21 Mar 2007)

I agree I didn't think of it when I built my house and I'm sorry now.
What's the pros and cons?


----------



## BillK (21 Mar 2007)

Would the water table be a factor?


----------



## Superman (21 Mar 2007)

The cost is prohibitive - easier to build a garden shed.


----------



## propertyprof (21 Mar 2007)

Superman said:


> The cost is prohibitive - easier to build a garden shed.


 
exactly - basements are only economical to develop in high density areas. If you can it much better, easier and cheaper to build a garage/shed


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2007)

I would have thought it would be cost effective here with the price of land being so high. From an engineering point of view the biggest problem is keeping it in the ground; the structure is water tight so it will want to float if the water table is high so it has to be anchored into the ground with a few deep holes.
I also think they are a great idea and add a huge amount to the functional value of a house.


----------



## tyoung (22 Mar 2007)

I think they are of most value in warm climates. They are always the coolest part of the house. Not really aproblem in Ireland.


----------



## dodo (23 Mar 2007)

tyoung said:


> I think they are of most value in warm climates. They are always the coolest part of the house. Not really aproblem in Ireland.


Not in Finland ,it is really cold in winter up to -30 but many houses have a basement, I dont mean going on exising house prices but for  the last say 50yrs or more in Ireland I have only ever heard of one house,  prices in other countries would be same as here throught ou the last 50yrs, other countries also have water tables and other issues aswell.


----------



## Gordanus (24 Mar 2007)

big problem with damp in Dublin basements - and they're only half-basements usually (georgian/victorian houses)


----------



## dodo (24 Mar 2007)

Gordanus said:


> big problem with damp in Dublin basements - and they're only half-basements usually (georgian/victorian houses)


Why no damp in other Countries


----------



## Gordanus (25 Mar 2007)

Different weather on the continent, maybe.  Different building methods, especially since Georgian/Victorian times, maybe.  Lower levels of electrical wiring/sewers etc needed if people start building basements, maybe.  Any builders out there who might know? (probably all lurking in Homes and Gardens....)


----------



## liteweight (26 Mar 2007)

I think in Irish houses with basements they are usually used as a kitchen. Friends in Canada had a basement and it was purely used as a large utility area. It was great, big washing/drying machines and room for all the stuff that goes with laundry, shoe polishing, kids bikes etc. Was really envious.


----------



## shootingstar (29 Mar 2007)

when we were in the states we stayed in a house with a basement. it was the coolest part of the house. Temps were soaring that summer so we were appreciative of it. Laundry room next door and a spare bedroom that i slept in every night. great for warm countries. Ireland - there`d be icycles on the ceiling!!!!! 

My father said if i was building a house (which were thinking of doing) a basement is the way to go!!! He`s lost the plot. very expensive i should think. if im building  - i`ll be going down the route of a house designed in helsinki. Serious wooden log houses over there. hmmmm...


----------



## dodo (29 Mar 2007)

shootingstar said:


> when we were in the states we stayed in a house with a basement. it was the coolest part of the house. Temps were soaring that summer so we were appreciative of it. Laundry room next door and a spare bedroom that i slept in every night. great for warm countries. Ireland - there`d be icycles on the ceiling!!!!!
> 
> My father said if i was building a house (which were thinking of doing) a basement is the way to go!!! He`s lost the plot. very expensive i should think. if im building  - i`ll be going down the route of a house designed in helsinki. Serious wooden log houses over there. hmmmm...


Finland gets to -30 degrees and more in the winter snow can stay for over 4 months in some parts, so what you say about warm Countries been suited best for basements house does not make sense, I have been in these house's in winter and the basement is warm like the rest of the house , mainly wooden houses in Finland too.


----------



## Gordanus (30 Mar 2007)

What's the rainfall like in these countries?  Lashings every now and again or constant like here?


----------



## dodo (30 Mar 2007)

Gordanus said:


> What's the rainfall like in these countries?  Lashings every now and again or constant like here?


In Ireand annual rainfall is between 750mm and 1000mm in Finland it is 600mm, but remember that does not include snow fall which in some places can be on the ground for up to 4 months,


----------



## shootingstar (30 Mar 2007)

dodo said:


> Finland gets to -30 degrees and more in the winter snow can stay for over 4 months in some parts, so what you say about warm Countries been suited best for basements house does not make sense, I have been in these house's in winter and the basement is warm like the rest of the house , mainly wooden houses in Finland too.



i was always lead to believe that basements without windows (just a stairs up to the kitchen? were designed to stay cool all year round?????? *looks around, somebody back me up here pls*!!???? 

saw a catalogue on wooden houses a few weeks ago. spectacular. would love something out of the norm and these were out of the norm. if im going to plug serious money into building it has to be something that will catch my eye, something defo wooden. dont care if its cold or hot - at least ill look better than the neighbours  .....


----------



## dodo (31 Mar 2007)

shootingstar said:


> i was always lead to believe that basements without windows (just a stairs up to the kitchen? were designed to stay cool all year round?????? *looks around, somebody back me up here pls*!!????
> 
> saw a catalogue on wooden houses a few weeks ago. spectacular. would love something out of the norm and these were out of the norm. if im going to plug serious money into building it has to be something that will catch my eye, something defo wooden. dont care if its cold or hot - at least ill look better than the neighbours  .....


The houses have been in the basement is where the heating system is so it is always warm, it is used for washing,housing bikes etc, but also many rooms tv, bedroom etc, the basement my inlaws have would be about 100 sq metres


----------



## brodiebabe (31 Mar 2007)

I think basements are not that common in Ireland because of environmental concerns.  A large amount of earth would have to be dug up to make a basement.  Where does it get moved to?


----------



## dodo (31 Mar 2007)

brodiebabe said:


> I think basements are not that common in Ireland because of environmental concerns.  A large amount of earth would have to be dug up to make a basement.  Where does it get moved to?


In other Countries does the same amount of earth not have to be dug up I,m thinking


----------



## liteweight (1 Apr 2007)

brodiebabe said:


> I think basements are not that common in Ireland because of environmental concerns.  A large amount of earth would have to be dug up to make a basement.  Where does it get moved to?



The same place as the earth from the foundations.


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2007)

Farmers and Land owners can get Planning to raise the level of their ground - e.g. on bogs etc.  One moves the earth there.


----------

